# Fun with the tuni this week!!



## The mtn man (Oct 27, 2017)

[/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH] i thought i would share a few pics of my trip this week.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 27, 2017)

Nice haul!


----------



## killswitch (Oct 27, 2017)

Oh yeah !!  Nice


----------



## dwhee87 (Oct 27, 2017)

You catch all those yourself? I bet you're tuckered out.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Oct 28, 2017)

I can make tuna rolls, just holler.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 28, 2017)

Good deal!  I like tuna steaks.


----------



## The mtn man (Oct 28, 2017)

dwhee87 said:


> You catch all those yourself? I bet you're tuckered out.



Haha, no way i reeled all those in by myself, i just dont post pics of folks without asking.


----------



## The mtn man (Oct 28, 2017)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I can make tuna rolls, just holler.



I have a special bag of blackfin chunks put back just for you.


----------



## The mtn man (Oct 28, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> Good deal!  I like tuna steaks.



I might see a grill and a campfire in our future!!!


----------



## walkinboss01 (Oct 29, 2017)

Looks like a good time. Congrats


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 30, 2017)

The mtn man said:


> I might see a grill and a campfire in our future!!!



Definitely. It's been too long.


----------

